# if only guns could talk



## 20simmons sea skiff (Aug 20, 2010)

Wonder where this old colt has been during its long life






this one a 1855 navy colt 36cail with a s/n about 1866


----------



## Sequoiha (Sep 28, 2007)

good looking gun, i have one just like it on my fire place mantle from my deceased father i law. i believe its a 45 black powder..


----------

